# Polishing Headlight Lens



## Dpomper (Nov 21, 2013)

I'd like to remove the headlight lamps and polish them since they're getting slightly opaque. Is the process involved in removing them?

Thanks!


----------



## jkalert (Nov 15, 2013)

I polished mine with them still on the our Altima. Just use a layer or 2 of masking tape around the headlights that way you won't scuff the paint. The way I did it, was I started with 400 grit sand paper and wet sanded it down until I was happy with the feel of it, then went to 600 grit, and then 1000 grit. I filled a $.99 spray bottle with water to keep headlight and sandpaper wet. I purchased the 3M polishing kit and my local NAPA and used there polish and buffing pad. Did the same on my '97 Ram but used Uni-Pol Polish had the same outcome, and have been very happy with both. Have a few more cars to do for friends now!!


----------



## denno (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi,

There are plenty of resources available online.
I recently used Rain X headlight restoration kit, it cost my $30 (australia) works a treat.

*Before*







[/IMG]

*After*









Google Search Rainx headlight Restoration Kit.


----------

